# Rx 580 vs Gtx 1650 super



## Corrosive13 (Feb 17, 2020)

I doubt very much in not knowing what to choose. Which one do you think is better for my PC?

I5 8400
8gb ram 2400mhz
500w +80


----------



## Poul-erik (Feb 17, 2020)

I would take the RX 580, it probably uses a little more power, but you have the option of 8Gb of ram. I have used myself with the RX 570 and now have the MSI RX 5700 Now, constantly writing about bad drivers for AMD, I don't get it, I have no problems.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 17, 2020)

Something like this is worth the difference in cost imo.... assuming it fits in your case.... if that is a single dimm of ram its going to cause you some issues.









						ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 580 O8G Gaming OC Edition GDDR5 DP HDMI DVI VR Ready AMD Graphics Card with RGB Lighting (ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING) - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 580 O8G Gaming OC Edition GDDR5 DP HDMI DVI VR Ready AMD Graphics Card with RGB Lighting (ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





As far as 1650 super goes you probably gain more from overclocking and it uses less power I really like this model









						MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER Video Card GTX 1650 Super Gaming X - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER 4GB GDDR6 PCI Express 3.0 x16 Video Card GTX 1650 Super Gaming X with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





Otherwise they're pretty much identical in performance right now but I would probably go with the card with more vram.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Grab a RX 570 Nitro+

Brand new


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 17, 2020)

1650 super for sure. Maybe you lose some slight performance with high vram usage, but you're about twice as efficient - enjoy not pumping 150+W of heat into your case.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 18, 2020)

Personally I would go for the RX 5700, but if that does not fit in your budget, the *RX 5500 is a nobrainer*.


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 18, 2020)

What's your budget? ~$170? Can get 1070's for a bit more used. If you're stuck new, buy a 1650S.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 18, 2020)

I would vote for the 1650 Super.

Power efficient, cooler temperatures, and better drivers.

Also since you have an average power supply, the power efficiency of the 1650 Super should remove that from being a potential problem


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 18, 2020)

If you don't mind going preowned 

The GTX 1070 or Vega 56 is stellar options


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2020)

At 1080p the 1650 Super is marginally quicker but literally only by 4% according to our review of the card but at peak load it has roughly half the power consumption of the 580 so unless you can get the 580 for considerably cheaper and/or you can get it cheaper in 8GB guise then for me it would be the 1650 Super.


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 18, 2020)

Considering you can pick a used ebay 580 up for $100 and the 1650 super will cost you nearly twice as much, is a no brainer or as others have pointed out you can also snag some used 1070's and vega 56 for nearly the same cost as a new 1650 super, there aren't many used 1650 super available so I've taken this into account when quoting new and used prices.


----------

